# Emeraude Cat



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

Any one know why the Cat Emeraude France has been on the wall in Newhaven for a couple of month? Pete


----------



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've been wondering that also. Someone has told me she will be moving on and not running from Newhaven.
Cheers mate. Jim (Also Seaford)


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi there,
Several answers here in this forum which I am a member of. If the link doesn't work I'll paste them here. 
http://users.boardnation.com/~will/index.php?board=11;action=display;threadid=3269;start=0


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,

She was in Sunderland for quite a while for servicing before leaving in mid July.

Steve.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Emeraude France*

The trade press report that Emeraude have terminated her charter and returned her to Hoverspeed. When Emeraude France was in Cherbourg for her annual refit she was replaced on the St Malo - St Helier service with the Emeraude owned Fjellstand Jumbocat, Solidor 5. During this period Emeraude decided that Solidor 5 was its most economical option. 
After her refit, Emeraude France spent only 10 days in service before Hoverspeed were informed that the charter was not being renewed. It was reported that Emeraude France left for Sunderland to be laid-up alongside her sister, Seacat Scotland.

Fred


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Is France soon to be seen in the Caribbean???


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Coming from you, there's a fair chance she will be!!

-------------------
Mike.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

She's still lying in Doxfords Pallion yard, Sunderland. (Thumb)


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Mike,

I'm not so sure, this is pure galley telegraph stuff, heard from the Caribbean.just thought one of our members might have heard something.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

What's this? Oil and water mixing? Engineers on the lookout? Nope, wrong way around!


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Just seen on the PLA website that the *EMERAUDE FRANCE * arrived in Tilbury Dock on the 14th December for lay up. The *SEACAT DIAMANT * has been there since the Dover route closed.


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm going to be over Gravesend Way on Monday. Hopefully I'll be able to get some pictures of them from across the river.


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Emmeraude France sailed from Sunderland on 13th or 14th December after lengthy lay up in the former Doxfords covered shipyard, apparently the Rapide or Diamante is due in the Wear on Friday 16th for overhaul.
Steve.


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

MMMMMM, interesting.


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Seacat Rapide is at present berthed in the Wear looking a bit shabby, I think she arrived late yesterday or this morning.
Steve.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

EF now laid up in Tilbury after departing Sunderland? (Thumb)


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

newda898 said:


> I'm going to be over Gravesend Way on Monday. Hopefully I'll be able to get some pictures of them from across the river.


I wish you luck newda898, you can't see anything from the Tilbury side let alone the Gravesend side, they are tucked away behind high walls


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Bob S said:


> I wish you luck newda898, you can't see anything from the Tilbury side let alone the Gravesend side, they are tucked away behind high walls


Aww, that's a shame. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> EF now laid up in Tilbury after departing Sunderland? (Thumb)


I thought she was in Newhaven before departure for Tilbury.

-------
Justin


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

cambria49 said:


> I thought she was in Newhaven before departure for Tilbury.
> 
> -------
> Justin


Hi! Justin. She spent months here in Sunderland undergoing refit & sailed for Tilbury on Wednesday 14.12.05


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> Hi! Justin. She spent months here in Sunderland undergoing refit & sailed for Tilbury on Wednesday 14.12.05


Hi Pat, so she returned to Sunderland after her Emeraude charter, then returned south for Newhaven where she spent much of the summer laid up, before returning to Sunderland only to return south yet again, albeit for Tilbury? Seems a rather strange move!

-----
Justin


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Pat McCardle said:


> Hi! Justin. She spent months here in Sunderland undergoing refit & sailed for Tilbury on Wednesday 14.12.05


On completion of her charter to Emeraude earlier this year Emeraude France returned to lay-up in Sunderland. During the last week of July she was moved to Newhaven, being available to Hoverspeed at Dover should the need arise. I can find no trace of a return to Sunderland from Newhaven at the end of Hoverspeed's season.

-----
Justin


----------



## Steve Gray (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Justin, she was definately in Sunderland until 14th December when she left for Tilbury, she probably did more miles between the South coast and Wearside than she did in the channel.
Steve.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Anybody know when she left Newhaven (after her lay-up there which began in July) to return to Sunderland?

------

Justin


----------



## SCDA (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

Emeraude France returned to Sunderland from Newhaven on 22.9.2005.


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

SCDA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Emeraude France returned to Sunderland from Newhaven on 22.9.2005.


Thanks for that - confusion solved!!

--------
Justin


----------



## seawolf (Jan 28, 2006)

*solidor 5*



fred henderson said:


> The trade press report that Emeraude have terminated her charter and returned her to Hoverspeed. When Emeraude France was in Cherbourg for her annual refit she was replaced on the St Malo - St Helier service with the Emeraude owned Fjellstand Jumbocat, Solidor 5. During this period Emeraude decided that Solidor 5 was its most economical option.
> After her refit, Emeraude France spent only 10 days in service before Hoverspeed were informed that the charter was not being renewed. It was reported that Emeraude France left for Sunderland to be laid-up alongside her sister, Seacat Scotland.
> 
> Fred


solidor 5 renamed DON FRANCESCO port of registry NAPOLI owner: SNAV


----------

